# Dragon 1/700 Russian Landing Crafts



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

The old DML Soviet Air Cushion Landing Crafts set has some cool box art: 

...but it's hard to replicate that with the small models built right out of the box. So, I decided to try a diorama setting, to capture some of the feel of the box art.

I added some extra helos, Mig-29s, and Nanuchka-class Corvettes, also from DML.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Really good looking dio Paul! Now all you need is the American Army coming in and crushing the enemy!

Rather be dead than Red....

Carl-


----------

